# Taking Muay Thai, but what else?



## powerlifter (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey there, new to the site and the arts. Had my first class if muay thai and so far liked it. just so you have a bit of back ground, im 18 and i compete nationally for powerlifting and hold a provincial record. im 5'9 and about 175 pounds, muscular. but you can be as strong or as big as you want skill will always win in the end (talking about a fight situation, or really any type of situation) 

I mainy got into muay thai because i my endurance kinda sucks and i have always been interested in the arts. And it would be good to know how to defend my self. I was wondering what other art(s) wouldbe a good choice that would teach someone how to (for example) block a punch or kick and reverse it on them and also how to dodge them. and to be able to kick someone up high and if they dodged or caught it, how to get out of that situation or come back around with one of your other limbs. a crude refrence would be tony jaa in his movies like ong bak. im not trying to be tony jaa but thats the only thing i can relate to right now lol.

thanks!


----------



## Sandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, Tony Jaa trains Muay Thai and Muay Boran. I think you've picked the closest style that you can.

But you shouldn't base your pre-conceptions of Muay Thai off of Tony Jaa's films. He's a a stunt man, actor, and choreographer. Fight choreography is based off of what looks good, not neccesarily what is realistic.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 2, 2009)

One thing at a time right now. Once you've got some time training under your belt, then look around. Build a foundation first, then expand.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jun 2, 2009)

I would recommend sticking with Muay Thai for at least a year to get the basics down, get some conditioning in, get used to the feel of having punches and kicks coming at you.  I would personally keep at the MT as it gives you real pressure to train under with proven results.  

When you want to move on to something else, look at the holes in your game and how you can best fill them in.  For real world situations, you have the following situations that you can find yourself in.  
standing striking - well served by MT training
Standing grappling - well served by MT training, but lacks much in way of takedowns - wrestling is the king of takedowns, Greco Roman or freestyle both are great if you can find a club for them, if not Judo is a good second choice.  
ground fighting - Brazilian Jiu-jitsu is pretty much the Muay Thai of the ground world, no other groundfighting art is as advanced or as proven in MMA competition or real world encounters (a lot of PD's and military are training BJJ now)
stick work - Just about any Filipino art will do well here, but the Dog Brothers work is the best IMHO.  They drop a lot of the junk and keep the things that work when they actually fight with real sticks, and drills that develop skills they find useful.  
Knife work - for knife defense, again, I've found non better than the Dog Brothers.  Their Die Less Often Series has material that works under real pressure.  For offensive work, I like Michael Janich, Ray Floro and Southnarc, with Southnarc probably being the most realistic with his clinch fighting work.  Either way you go, get Michael Janich's book "Contemporary Knife targeting" as it shows you what happens when you get cut in various places and how long it REALLY takes for a person to be incapacitated from a knife wound.  
gun work - many fine instructors out there, I prefer Gabe Suarez as he addresses close range gunfighting in a realistic manner IMHO.  
Situational awareness/conflict resolution - most important for last - Many find instructors here as well, and it's mostly a mental exercise you can train yourself.  Darren Lauer has good info on his website, although if you go the Dog brothers/gabe suarez route, they'll cover quite a bit of this info as well.  

Remember, as far as a real fight goes, the best one to be in is the one that doesn't happen.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome Powerlifter!

Aikido, Hapkido or one of the ryus of karate (I include taekwondo in that) may be a nice compliment to Muay Thai.

Daniel


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 2, 2009)

I say stay with one until you get proficent enough and then look at various arts and ask instructors in your area and see what you need at that time.


----------



## powerlifter (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks everyone! I will stay with MT for a year atleast (i hope unless work interferes). Everyone seems to like the arts and i myself should enjoy them. 

ill let you know how its goin!


----------



## clfsean (Jun 2, 2009)

powerlifter said:


> thanks everyone! I will stay with MT for a year atleast (i hope unless work interferes). Everyone seems to like the arts and i myself should enjoy them.
> 
> ill let you know how its goin!



Good to hear! 

Enjoy!


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 3, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> I say stay with one until you get proficent enough and then look at various arts and ask instructors in your area and see what you need at that time.


 
Very true. But I feel I must add...



powerlifter said:


> I mainy got into muay thai because i my endurance kinda sucks and i have always been interested in the arts. And it would be good to know how to defend my self. I was wondering what other art(s) wouldbe a good choice that would teach someone how to (for example) block a punch or kick and reverse it on them and also how to dodge them. and to be able to kick someone up high and if they dodged or caught it, how to get out of that situation or come back around with one of your other limbs. a crude refrence would be tony jaa in his movies like ong bak. im not trying to be tony jaa but thats the only thing i can relate to right now lol.


 
An intense Krav Maga school would be good for endurance.
A non-McDojo TKD school would be best for high kicks.
For plain ol' brutality for self defence, go with an FMA that incorporates empty hand techniques.
Good luck!


----------

